# Pacific Shores Exchange 7/18/13



## bass (Jul 20, 2013)

This letter is concerning our 12/1/13 exchange

The staff at Pacific Shores Resort and Spa notified us that their management has changed.  This change has impacted the check-in location and some of the on-site amenities.    



Guests must now check in at:  Pacific Shores – Registration,  1009 Herring Gull Way - Unit 2,  Parksville, BC V9P 2N1  Phone number:250-586-7262  Hours:  Monday through Thursday, 8 a.m.-8 p.m. Friday through Saturday, 8 a.m.-10 p.m. Sunday 10 a.m.-8 p.m    Driving directions from Highway 19A: Turn left off of Highway 19A onto Franklin’s Gull Road and follow to the end.  Turn right onto Herring Gull Way. The office is directly on your right.  Late Check-Ins: Please contact us in advance by calling 800-365-6480 ext. 1 and notifying us that you expect to be arriving later than normal office hours. We will arrange the availability of your check-in packet at that time. 



The fitness center, kayaks, outdoor thermal pool, and outdoor hot tub will NOT be available to our guests.  Arrangements have been made for our guests to use an alternate fitness center nearby and an indoor pool, sauna and hot tub about 4 KM from the resort.



The playground, BBQ grill, European Spa, restaurant and convenience store will all be available to our guests.



We realize this may have an impact on your vacation and wanted to inform you of this situation in advance.  Since space availability is limited in the area you confirmed, we encourage you to retain your confirmation.  Should you decide to cancel your stay, our standard cancellation guidelines will apply.  



If you have questions, please contact our Member Services at (877) 867-3639.  GETO Guides are available Monday through Friday from 8 a.m. to 9 p.m., Eastern Time; Saturday and Sunday from 9:30 a.m. to 6 p.m., Eastern Time. 



We apologize for any inconvenience and look forward to providing you with quality vacations in the years to come.





Sincerely,





GETO Customer Service




"


----------



## eal (Jul 21, 2013)

More news in the continuing saga at Pacific Shores:
The former management company that was replaced by Trading Places has gone into receivership (July 15). The receiver has indicated to the HOA that "they intend to keep the commercial elements at the resort fully operational and are seeking a collaborative relationship with the Owners Associations and Trading Places to ensure the resort functions could return to optimal levels."
So stay tuned...


----------



## bass (Jul 21, 2013)

Thanks,

I will try to stay tuned.  We're not making any air arrangements until the last minute.

Nancy


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm staying at Pacific Shores now. An indoor pool and a small hot spa is unavailable to non-owners, and I can live with that.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jul 29, 2013)

What else can RCI Exchangers not use?  I put a unit on hold, but decided to let it go after reading all the problems, was that the right thing to do?


----------



## benyu2010 (Jul 29, 2013)

riverdees05 said:


> What else can RCI Exchangers not use?  I put a unit on hold, but decided to let it go after reading all the problems, was that the right thing to do?



The room phone was restricted for incoming call only. But no one transfer the call...I would probably get $100+ roaming charges.


----------



## eal (Oct 10, 2013)

*good news!*

The Pacific Shores Board has been negotiating with the receiver involved in the bankruptcy proceedings for the previous management company and here is the result:

"it is our pleasure to officially announce we now have access to the front desk and recreational amenities within the Commercial Centre. The staff at both registration areas have ‘waiver forms’ which you can sign prior to usage."

So the (lovely saltwater non-chlorine) indoor pool and all the hot tubs are available for use by all guests. I don't know about where the check in is currently, if the Trading Places staff will move onsite, but I will post again when I hear.

PS and the phones are working now, both for incoming and outgoing calls.


----------

